# Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

Aside from color and price. Could I use Mercedes injectors in my rabbit? The Mercedes injectors are about half the cost of new Rabbit injectors. I have a fairly unbalanced set right now, and I think it might be best to swap them all.
160 for 4 rabbit at Autohaus AZ 
80 for 4 Mercedes.
Thanks
-dz


_Modified by 88CougarGT at 4:00 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*

I've been running 4 of the Mercedes ones for about 3 years now with no issues. Beyond that I don't know what differences actually exist except that hte Merc ones are brass. The injector shrouds from my original injectors swapped right over.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm currently running the Mercedes injectors as well. I didn't want to fork over the larger sum of money and I had heard the brass injectors work just fine. 
I swapped the brass injectors in and my idle has smoothed out, my throttle response is back, and my car passed emissions with flying colors. Although, I haven't tested my A/F ratio at cruising and WOT, but I'm not worried. I'll get around to it at some point. 
For informational purposes I'm running the brass injectors, with no air shrouds, in a G60 cylinder head.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*

Go ahead use the Mercedes ones, they'll work great for you.


----------



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (ABA Scirocco)*

Rock. Hopefully this will get rid of my jiggly idle. One cyl is blackening the the piston while the rest ping during warm-up. I pulled them out and the fat piston is clearly shooting more fuel. As I lift the plate, it starts dribbling out before any of the others do.
The guy before me replaced the head, and I've since replaced all the vac lines and closed up the leaks. Its in pretty good tune otherwise, but starting is tough. After its warm it runs like a top. Checked all the fuel lines and cleaned them all out. WUR is nice and clean as well. All sensors work. These seem to be the last thing.
-D


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*

If one injector dribbles etc it is 'breaking' early, and no-good.


----------



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_If one injector dribbles etc it is 'breaking' early, and no-good.


Agreed. I believe its hogged out. I ordered the brass injectors last night. I will post a follow-up when they come in.
-dz


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*

What year car do you ask for these on? I wouldn't mind having and extra set around.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (kencoc)*

Something like a 1987 190E should do it.


----------



## Mr orange (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*

what year and type vw are you using the mercedes injectors in. Is this for a CIS injection or alatter system.Thanks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (Mr, orange)*

We're talking about CIS injectors, and here are the ones we're referring to in particular, the one on the left is the Mercedes Benz injector, the one on the right is a VW CIS injector. 








The Benz injectors are a direct replacement for VW CIS injectors up to and including 1984 and with a VERY minor modification, they can be used for 85-88 CIS and CIS-e too, you just need to remove the little stainless steel cap on the end of the VW injector and press it on to the Benz injector.


----------



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (ABA Scirocco)*

Its a CIS system. An 84 rabbit vert. They should be here friday. The car has non shrouded CIS injectors in an air shroud head. I plugged the air port.


----------



## Volksrat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (ABA Scirocco)*

Thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (kencoc)*

Well, they arrived. Installation was easy. I had to crank my mixture screw up about a half turn (I attribute this to the downtune that was necessary to get the one dribbly injector to lean out.) . I need to do a final tune but they definitely helped smooth out my idle. My cruse is buttery smooth now. I still have a hard start issue, but I think I am not keeping fuel pressure up enough.
Overall, worth the investment.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (88CougarGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88CougarGT* »_Well, they arrived. Installation was easy. I had to crank my mixture screw up about a half turn (I attribute this to the downtune that was necessary to get the one dribbly injector to lean out.) . I need to do a final tune but they definitely helped smooth out my idle. My cruse is buttery smooth now. I still have a hard start issue, but I think I am not keeping fuel pressure up enough.
Overall, worth the investment. 

Good to hear.
Where did you get them from? GAP?


----------



## 88CougarGT (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Differences betwen Rabbit CIS injector and Mercedes Injector (Jettaboy1884)*

Autohaus AZ $87 shipped I believe.
-dz


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty sure I've seen this style of injector on Deloreans too.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

For my fellow Canadians only, there's a GREAT deal on VW/Bosch injectors at $21.95 Cdn each with free shipping on orders over $75.00 available from Autopartsonlinecanada.com.
 
Click on the pic.
For our American friends, the Benz injectors are still the best deal in town.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_For my fellow Canadians only, there's a GREAT deal on VW/Bosch injectors at $21.95 Cdn each with free shipping on orders over $75.00 available from Autopartsonlinecanada.com.


Shame they don't sell the lines....
I looked a little closer, the Delorean injectors don't have the external threads - they seem to have internal, with a banjo and bolt on them. I found this very interesting.


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

been running these for years. only difference minus the coating on the injector body is they open at a "slightly" higher psi. it's not an issue at all. actually i have found that they hold after run pressure much better than stock helping with hot start situations. 
I have found that new stock injectors at times dribble a little at residual pressure causing hot start issues.
Use em you will be happy,
jess


----------

